# Slacker radio- really no sports?



## rkgto (Sep 1, 2020)

Maybe I did not look hard and long enough but is there really no sports channels on Slacker? I guess my expectations need to be readjusted after having Sirius for so long.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

rkgto said:


> Maybe I did not look hard and long enough but is there really no sports channels on Slacker? I guess my expectations need to be readjusted after having Sirius for so long.


I don't think Slacker has any real-time stuff - only prerecorded music streaming.

For sports channels, try Tunein. That's also available on your Tesla.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Relatively simple answer $$$

Sports don't come for free anymore


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yep tunein is nice that it is on most of my streamers. so if I have a good tune popping in the car when I get home I pull out the iPeng app on the phone, get the squeezebox tuned to the same channel and I get the same thing when I come in from the garage.


----------

